
400,000 iOS Applications Now Available In The App Store - xonder
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/06/breaking-400000-ios-applications-app-store
======
jlouis
This number is far too high to make any sense. Surely there is no point in,
perhaps, 395,000 of those applications at all.

This just proves to show that this number is not going to have any meaning
anymore.

~~~
webwright
Totally agree. The appstore is going to mirror the web. I'm wagering that
Apple will increasingly have to focus on search/sort/filter tools rather than
the winner-take-all browse approach they are using.

------
nooneelse
So it doesn't look much, if any, off from the projections that led to the
prediction of app Store and Market numbers crossing in August
([http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/05/android-to-surpass-
apples-a...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/05/android-to-surpass-apples-app-
store-in-size-in-august-2011-report-exclusive/)). Though the number of
approved apps not on in the Store, is that a reserve they can draw upon, or is
there some reason they can't put them in the Store? If they can, they can bump
their app number up at any moment and push off the projected crossing.

------
kyleslattery
I would really love to know how big Apple's approval team is. It's mind
boggling to think that at least one person personally test each and every one
of those 400,000 apps.

------
tomelders
And no malware. Thank Jeebus for the approval process!

~~~
Pewpewarrows
I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not. Regardless: the approval
process doesn't stop malware. They don't have nearly enough time, effort, or
manpower to sift through the source code or traces of every single app they
approve. People have been hiding playful or malicious code in things as
inconspicuous as Flashlight apps for years now.

------
yhlasx
Even if there are "rubbish" apps in the App store, the fact that they need to
be approved to get there gives more "polished" feeling over the android
market. But whether it is true or not is a matter of discussion.

~~~
dpcan
There is easily as much crap in the AppStore as there is in the Android
Market, trust me, I like to dig deep for games and I've downloaded (and
purchased) some awful stuff.

However the App Store has enough polished apps that work on all their devices
that they can easily bury crap apps so they can only be found in narrow
searches.

Android has a really hard time doing this because the best games don't work,
or barely work, on older devices, or they are messed up on large screens, or
they crash on some phone models, etc, etc.

So, on Android, the simple, addictive Indy games live at the top because the
big games are sometimes providing a frustrating, rather than fun, gaming
experience.

